
AWS Network Load Balancer Now Supports UDP Protocol - brad0
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2019/06/network-load-balancer-now-supports-udp-protocol/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20266031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20266031),
which has more background and was posted earlier.

